

TED: Hugh Herr on Bionics - tosh
https://www.ted.com/talks/hugh_herr_the_new_bionics_that_let_us_run_climb_and_dance

======
tosh
Alternative Youtube link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwR51ehiTlw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwR51ehiTlw)

